# Water pump cold leak?



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

So a little while back it got below freezing here in VA, and I noticed a puddle under my car 2 days in a row. Reservoir was low on coolant, I filled it back up and called "my guy". Explained that everything under my car was dry but it had definitely been leaking... He suggested it might be a "cold leak". He said keep an eye on it and he could take a look at it next week. 

Next week came and gone and never leaked a drop... So I never took it in. It's back in the 20's now and I have a fairly steady drip. 

I pulled back the timing belt cover, belt is dry and dusty 81k. And couldn't see any leaks coming from what I could see and feel of the water pump. But from underneath, this is what I found. 

Anything this could be other than the water pump in this area?










Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Aaron/VA said:


> So a little while back it got below freezing here in VA, and I noticed a puddle under my car 2 days in a row. Reservoir was low on coolant, I filled it back up and called "my guy". Explained that everything under my car was dry but it had definitely been leaking... He suggested it might be a "cold leak". He said keep an eye on it and he could take a look at it next week.
> 
> Next week came and gone and never leaked a drop... So I never took it in. It's back in the 20's now and I have a fairly steady drip.
> 
> ...


Can’t see the picture FYI.

When my water pump went at 64K miles, it started with a small puddle (few drops) overnight. Then after driving a few miles to town it literally DUMPED coolant while parked for breakfast.

Drove directly over to the dealership and parked again, not a drop came out. Tech found the leak after removing timing cover for visual inspection.

Not saying yours is a water pump, but when mine failed it was not like other failures I’d experienced. Other vehicles basically just started dripping consistently through the ‘weep’ hole, pretty easy diagnosis.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry about the pic... Can't seem to get it to work.









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Given the failure description, and your 81k.. I'd recommend water pump replacement, and do the belt a bit early while at it.. you are pretty close anyway. 

Both of mine seem to lose a very small amount of coolant, never any puddle as you describe. One has dye added, but the dealership could not find any leak, and the cap passed testing. 

If I had a puddle as you describe, I'd be replacing the water pump without hesitation.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> When my water pump went at 64K miles, it started with a small puddle (few drops) overnight. Then after driving a few miles to town it literally DUMPED coolant while parked for breakfast.
> 
> Drove directly over to the dealership and parked again, not a drop came out. Tech found the leak after removing timing cover for visual inspection.


This is exactly what has just happened to mine at 97,000 km (just about the same distance yours). Fortunately it is still under warrantee. I put off the timing belt as it is only 2/3 of the way to recommended replacement. I can probably go two more years before replacement of the belt.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

So I would like to confirm that if it is indeed the water pump that it will be covered under warranty? What about the timing belt? I'm sure they will try to talk me into doing it while they are in there... could I argue that it needs changing on their dime because of the water pump failure? I hate dealers and I never have good luck with them... 

If it's not the water pump... is there anything in there coolant related that wouldn't be covered under powertrain warranty? I am deleted and have a hot air intake.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aaron/VA said:


> So I would like to confirm that if it is indeed the water pump that it will be covered under warranty? What about the timing belt? I'm sure they will try to talk me into doing it while they are in there... could I argue that it needs changing on their dime because of the water pump failure? I hate dealers and I never have good luck with them...
> 
> If it's not the water pump... is there anything in there coolant related that wouldn't be covered under powertrain warranty? I am deleted and have a hot air intake.


Model year and mileage needed........

Rob


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Robby said:


> Model year and mileage needed........
> 
> Rob


'14 and as stated above 81k


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aaron/VA said:


> '14 and as stated above 81k


OK.....guess I missed it.

The water pump is covered under powertrain.....5 year 100,000 miles, so, if that's what failed you are good.
The timing belt would only be covered if it failed (broke) during that coverage. I believe replacement is called for just over 100,000 miles.

If you intend to keep the car beyond this mileage you may want to consider a early exchange in conjunction with the pump(assuming it failed) only if there is a fair amount of savings by combining the labor.
Costs nothing to find out........BTW, idler pulleys are called for at the same time so make sure they create a all encompassing estimate.

Rob

On edit: Yes, coolant will be more prone to seepage the colder it gets.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Robby said:


> OK.....guess I missed it.
> 
> The water pump is covered under powertrain.....5 year 100,000 miles, so, if that's what failed you are good.
> The timing belt would only be covered if it failed (broke) during that coverage. I believe replacement is called for just over 100,000 miles.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have someone that works outside of a dealership in his own time that I'm going to get to do the timing belt when the time arises... so unless they give me a killer deal, I'll probably hold off on that part.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 1.4 leaked only when cold...giant puddles of coolant. Warm it up, and it stoppered it up.

If you asked nicely, the timing belt parts could probably be put on the car at no extra charge (or whatever they'd charge you to put on the tensioner). They did the same for me with a new clutch.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

My water pump failed at 92K on a warm sunny fall day. Dealer replaced the water pump and timing belt under 5/100 warranty. I purchased the idler and tensioner pulleys and requested they be replaced at the same time. The dealer charged me a couple tenths to trow the parts on. Seemed reasonable to me. I would ask if the timing belt got contaminated. If so, it must be replaced. Good luck!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Lugnut brought up a good point....specifically the one about the timing belt getting coolant soaked. If it did, and you have a dealer with a brain, they could replace the belt and related parts as consequential damage under powertrain.

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm going to go ahead and purchase the tensioner, idler, and belt from rock auto... then take in for warranty repair... and go from there... If the belt is covered, I'll return mine or save it for the next round. It's a very intermittent leak apparently, as it hasn't been leaving puddle as of late... but with brutal cold air coming in tonight, I venture to guess it will be back. I'll update you all when I get a resolution.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Aaron/VA said:


> I'm going to go ahead and purchase the tensioner, idler, and belt from rock auto... then take in for warranty repair... and go from there... If the belt is covered, I'll return mine or save it for the next round. It's a very intermittent leak apparently, as it hasn't been leaving puddle as of late... but with brutal cold air coming in tonight, I venture to guess it will be back. I'll update you all when I get a resolution.


When my water pump failed the dealer would not release the vehicle back to me without replacing the timing belt, idler and tensioner due to the coolant contamination issue. All covered 100% under warranty. 

It was a bit frustrating at the time being without the car for nearly a month waiting for a timing belt (that happened to be out of stock nationwide at the time) but glad its done. Good luck!


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Aaron/VA said:


> So I would like to confirm that if it is indeed the water pump that it will be covered under warranty? What about the timing belt? I'm sure they will try to talk me into doing it while they are in there... could I argue that it needs changing on their dime because of the water pump failure? I hate dealers and I never have good luck with them...
> 
> If it's not the water pump... is there anything in there coolant related that wouldn't be covered under powertrain warranty? I am deleted and have a hot air intake.


If you are deleted, wouldn't you have voided your warranty?


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

LulzT1 said:


> If you are deleted, wouldn't you have voided your warranty?


No, an emissions delete has nothing to do with a water pump failure. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Small update. Took my car to the dealer explaining the situation, after their diagnosis, he tells me I don't have a coolant leak. They did a pressure test and couldn't find any leaks. I assured them I had a leak and I had pictures to prove it. He suggested he could have another "tech" take a look, but the one that looked at it was pretty good. 

Ready to go to another dealership, I asked if there were any charges since they didn't find anything, he said yes, diagnostic fee of $45. I asked had it been the water pump would it be covered under warranty, he said yes 100%. 

So I emailed him the pics and told them to have another look, I know there's a leak, and I want it fixed before I'm out of warranty. I'm sitting at 84k now. 

If they can't find anything what do I do? I'm not paying for them to tell me nothing is wrong when I have pictures and a half gallon empty antifreeze bottle to prove it. 

I can do the water pump myself, if it weren't for warranty I wouldn't even be there. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

and survey says......?


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

sailurman said:


> and survey says......?


Water pump replaced under warranty, they were more than willing to do the timing belt, but said they couldn't really give me much of a price break because, they don't actually have to completely remove the timing belt to change the water pump.


----------

